# [App] Root Call Blocker - a powerful call and sms firewall



## subspace (Oct 15, 2011)

*Root Call Blocker - powerful call control for root users*

Feeling paranoid? Need privacy? Discretion? Get Root Call Blocker, an advanced call and SMS firewall for Android.

Unlike all other call blocking apps, Root Call Blocker silently blocks calls at a system level. You need not even know its working.

Supported languages: English, Español, Français, Deutsch, Italiano, Ελληνικά, Português, Magyar, Pyccĸий, Українська.

If you want to help translate, visit http://bit.ly/wCgD4j

*Advantages:*

- A call will never go through
- Your phone never rings
- Reject calls from anyone, including restricted numbers
- Wildcards block groups of callers
- Keep blocked calls and messages hidden
- Five reject methods, including "Don't answer"
- Per-number logging

*Features:*

- Multiple profiles
- Groups integration
- Exceptions
- SMS auto-replies
- Toggle widget
- Scheduling
- Logging
- In-app replies
- Persistent and event notifications
- Customizable vibrate notifications
- Export from hidden logs
- Low profile
- And much, much more

*Debugging*

Please follow the instructions in the app's Settings menu to send us logs of your error. Reproduce the error, then send the log.

*Market link:*

https://market.andro...allblocker.beta

The Trial allows you to block one ITEM. You can use Groups to block multiple contacts.

*Screens:*


----------



## subspace (Oct 15, 2011)

Any comments?


----------



## repilce (Oct 2, 2011)

I may have to give this a spin. I get some unwanted calls that I get tired of "rejecting"..!


----------



## subspace (Oct 15, 2011)

Please do, let me know how it goes!


----------



## subspace (Oct 15, 2011)

Bump bump bump.


----------



## subspace (Oct 15, 2011)

This is an example of bumping pointlessly


----------



## Locobato (Dec 1, 2011)

Giving this a try. I use the standard add to reject list option but let's see what this has to offer.


----------



## subspace (Oct 15, 2011)

Any issues to report?


----------



## subspace (Oct 15, 2011)

Any issues with the last weeks release? There were some interesting tweaks ium keen to find out if theyre working fine (ie ics log clearing, etc).


----------



## subspace (Oct 15, 2011)

*Guys we are about to launch the Beta of 2.0 and are looking for current users to participate in the closed beta!*

If you want to help, write to [email protected] and *be sure to include "RCB CB"* in the letter header.


----------

